# my pleco just died



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

he seemed perfectly fine the past few days, doin like he always do and suckin on plants and glass and algae wafers and stuff, im about to test my water so stand by for the results


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

using API master test kit

ammonia-0-0.25ppm
nitrite-0ppm
nitrate-5ppm

time for another water change?


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

How many gallons was he in?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Could have been malawi bloat. Some pleco wafers have too much protein and cause plecos to get an intestine full of yuck and misery. Its all guessing now that he's gone, but its a possible...


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

he could have gotten a disease but i have neverlosta pleco yet, but what size tank was he in, and did he have hiding places


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

he was in a 50 gallon tank, i guess i over fed him the wafers then, because the guy at the pet store told me to feed him one wafer a week and everyone else told me one every two days, ill pick up another pleco later today if i dont have to work or i get off early enough before the place closes

he had plenty of hiding places by the way, maybe ill pick up another thing for the fish since theyre getting bigger over the past 6 months


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

How big was he? What kind of food are you feeding him. I feed my Plecs every day they each get 1 algae wafer and the larger ones get 2. What kind of Plec was he and what are his tankmates? I don't think he died from being over fed.

DJ


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

laxforlife said:


> How big was he? What kind of food are you feeding him. I feed my Plecs every day they each get 1 algae wafer and the larger ones get 2. What kind of Plec was he and what are his tankmates? I don't think he died from being over fed.
> 
> DJ


he was 3-4 inches long, tankmates are 3 sunset fire platys, 1 black platy, 1 dalmation platy, one blood angel fish and 4 rafael striped catfish

i dont know what kind he was, i guess whatever the most common one is.

i was feeding him tetraveggie algae wafers, and whatever algae he was suckin off the glass and plants


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I feed mine 2-3 wafers everyday, he's a 5 inch common pleco. So I dont think it was over feeding. I would say a disease.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> I feed mine 2-3 wafers everyday, he's a 5 inch common pleco. So I dont think it was over feeding. I would say a disease.


ill pick up another pleco after work today, i just hope my angel fish doesnt die, hes getting big


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I doubt the fish was over fed, as others I feed mine every other day. Did he have some wood to rasp on, most plecs need a little wood to aid in digestion. What did his stomach look like? Bloated or sunken in.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Just like people, some fish die of natural causes too early in life. Could have just been his time. That being said, I'd watch everything else carefully and not add any other fish until I was satisfied that all was ok.

I don't mean to insult you with basic stuff but sometimes I forget to check the temp! ;-)
I'd still check for ammonia (dead fish I did not see, with 100+ in the den, it can happen), Nitrites, Nitrates, pH and maybe hardness.


----------

